# Tsunami Trout Mauler



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

TRIGGERFISH asked me about a new trout lure which came out here is some info from the west coast . Found the same info Talapia had found and posted in the Maryland/Delaware Forum .


One of the hottest new trout baits this year is the Tsunami Trout Mauler, a jig head with a plastic body molded around it. They have a holographic depth to their shiny scales, and the upturned nose keeps them skimming over weeds where conventional jigs get stuck. 

Because the plastic is molded to the head, the lure does not pull apart like conventional jigs with add-on tails, and working it with repeated flips of the rod causes the lure to ``walk'' back and forth across the bottom, somewhat like the classic ``walking the dog'' motion on some surface lures. 

The 5-inch model with a gray or glow body and chartreuse tail is reportedly the hot bait at St. Joseph Sound. The lure's disadvantage is once a blowfish bites off the tail, it's history; you can't add another plastic tail and go back to fishing.

I don't like the sound of that folk's. I have not found a PIC yet but I am working on it . Any one else finds one please post it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I received some of those from my tackle rep. However, we ended up giving all of them away to local guides. Haven't heard anything back yet, but if they're half as good as the other lures, I'm sold.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got some info for ya on this one
Dear Kozlow:

The Tsunami Trout Mauler just came on the scene a couple of weeks ago and has taken the Florida Suncoast area by storm – mainly because it catches the heck out of fish. When a fish strikes it and misses – it seems to strike again and again. Never had a jig work quite that way. The Trout Mauler is quite sturdy and can catch numerous fish – it’s a completely rigged jig, with strong plastic tail and integrated head




















The Trout Mauler, however, could very well be misnamed because most who use it for reds, snook and other species have had excellent results. The word I’m hearing is that the manufacturer might change the name to “Flats Mauler” which would more appropriately apply to this very productive bait.

Thanks for making our site one of your Internet destinations.

Capt. Mel Berman

Hope this helps


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

The puffers, pinfish, taylor blues, crabs, etc pinching off the tails seems to be the only downside on any of those plastic, mold-around lures.

I had great success up here this year in VA catching flounder using a variety of Storm, mold-around, Wild-Eyes.

But if you were bottom bouncing, or bottom drifting those jigs, with all the blue crabs up here, you were re-tying on new lures quite a bit as they ends got snipped off of them.

Now, the flounder themselves didn't seem to pull the tails off too many lures, nor would the trout, so that was the good side.

Maybe I'll have to tie a swivel onto my line, and then pre-rig with leader flourocarbon line a handful of those trout maulers so at least I can re-rig quickly and give them a try when I'm down there in March and April.

Thanks for the info.

LOOKING FOR THE 1ST RELEASE FLOUNDER CITATION IN VIRGINIA

Jake Ace


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

My same thoughts Jake . Those tails would be sheared right off by those Puffers . I guess I will search them down and give them a try . Let every one know how they may or may not have worked .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Have you found them


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sent a few E mails out about it and I will see what happen's . If no go will be sending a check to you all for the purchase + shipping .


----------



## mblanken (Nov 4, 2003)

When it comes to using the mold-around jigs in the intracoastal rivers, I'm with you guys. It's pretty annoying when puffers take the tails off jigs that cost $0.50 a pop. However, when I'm fishing piers or in the ports in FL early in the year, I haven't found another lure that does better catching flounder than the Storm jigs that Jake Ace was talking about. I caught a 24" 6 lb flounder last week using the pearl 3" model. 

I started using them last year and absolutely slayed the flounder until about the end of April. They tend to work best, as near as I can tell, before the mullet turn up in big numbers. Once that happens, all they want to take is live mullet and the jigs don't work as well. Early in the season, though, I outfish live bait fisherman everytime. Other fish occasionally hit them too, so it keeps it interesting. The day I caught the 6lb, I also caught two huge ladyfish, a couple of little jacks, a big searobin (arguably the weirdest fish in the ocean), and two other smaller flounder. 

The downside: the jigs are usually only good for one or two flounder, tops, because their teeth tear the bodies to pieces. But when the guys with mud minnows aren't catching anything, I don't mind blowing a few buck on jigs! If I see the "trout mauler," I'll buy some and try them out to let you guys know how they compare in my neck of the woods.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

*Trout Mauler*

Hello Koz I finally am able to post. Thanks for the e-mail address and tahnks to Jeff for relaying my message. I am looking forward to sharing information. 
I have a question on the Tsunami Trout Mauler that I also postred on the FL surfing board. Here it is. Any info would the helpful. 

I was in Wally World this weekend and they had several new Tsunami lures. They were all soft bodies 4&6 inches. But they were called Black mullet, Glass minow and Red Head. They seem to have had a bigger tail than the Trout Mauler pictured. According to the guy at Walmart these were brand new. Are these different thn the Trout Mauler? Has anyone tried them. Thsy look like they should work. They have the holographic design.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Bob Welcome Aboard
I saw those at Wally World and did purchase them to give them a try . Only used them once so far and was unsuccessful with the end result . They look very simular to the Trout Mauler but the Mauler has a hard plastic body and the tail on the Mauler is molded in it . I will keep you up to speed if the others produce any fish . I really have not had time to go and search the Trout Maulers down anywhere yet . Maybe this week if I get a chance .


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Koz, I also will continue to look. The dude at wallmart mart was clueless, the Vendor just came in and put the soft bodies out. The Walmart guy does seem to know his stuff so I will bug him for the mauler


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

So far everyone I have asked about the Trout Mauler looked at me with a puzzled look on there faces and I knew right away they didn't have a clue. Let me know if you find them and I will do the same.

Thanks


----------

